# Corys of diffrent species spawning!?



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

Up until just a few days ago i had a species tank of cories, (a pair of julies, 1 albino, and one unknown, emerald or bronze) i recently broke the tank down in order to prapare for moving.. i moved the corys into 2 seperate tanks.. the pair into one 20 gallon and the other 2 in another.. to my suprise this afternoon i found eggs stroon all along the walls in the tank with the unknown and albino (who i thought where both boys) all this time.. i thought my pair had been the ones doin it.. turns out it was these two..
is this possable.. might they hatch?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well you said that you thought the unknown one was either bronze or emerald (which isnt actually a cory) and the albino one spawned. Bronze cories and albinos are usually the same species. they may hatch, they may not. When are you moving? if you have time, remove the adults to the other tank to prevent them from eating the eggs. You may get a mix of both albino and bronze. 

Good luck


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

the moving is referring to my bedroom.. and the fish.. but as for the eggs.. it looks like my angle wasnt just eying them.. there are still a few in diffrent spots of the tank.. my problem is that i dont currently have a hospital tank set up (to move eggs to) and my angel is much too big for a smaller tank (moving the occupants of the tank is out) my only hope is that they will just hatch.. or hopes for the next batch.. which i will be perpared for


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Stripes. You probably have a bronze aneus and an albino aneus. The eggs will be viable, and the angel as well as the parents...will eat the eggs. You can scrape off any remaining with a razor blade, your fingernail, or a rigid plastic card (like a credit card). Float the eggs in a plastic container, in the same tank, and add an airstone. That's probably your best bet for now.


----------

